# Spot the violations, Thursday Edition



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

All I can say to this one is :






Let's see what you guys find with this mess.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mxslick said:


> All I can say to this one is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Amateur night!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mxslick said:


> All I can say to this one is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I got seasick watching the video.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Uhh, that was excrutiating. All i can say is, linemen beware, cape cod cuda is gonna install his own generator.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm looking at some of the comments people made in response to his video... They're telling him to separate the neutral and ground bars. 

I thought this was a sub? Not the MDP. Doesn't that means he's not supposed to separate the ground and neutral bar?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The general public is growing more stupid by the day. This video and that guy reassures me that my theory correct.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I thought this was a sub? Not the MDP. Doesn't that means he's not supposed to separate the ground and neutral bar?


 You've remembering it backwards. Grounds and neutrals are only supposed to connect together at one point in the system. If you connect them at multiple points they become parallel paths and you end up with neutral current flowing on your equipment grounds which is verboten.

-John


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Ohmygod.... I wanna see that house after the fire.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Ohmygod.... I wanna see that house after the fire.














That was easy!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Big John said:


> You've remembering it backwards. Grounds and neutrals are only supposed to connect together at one point in the system. If you connect them at multiple points they become parallel paths and you end up with neutral current flowing on your equipment grounds which is verboten.
> 
> -John



That's what I was trying to say. I guess I worded it weird.

To reiterate, my impression is that the main panel would have the ground and neutral bonded, while everything there after would isolate the neutral bar.

But now that you brought it up, can you connect them anywhere in the system, or should it only be at the MDP?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

you guys found my youtube account


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> ............But now that you brought it up, can you connect them anywhere in the system, or should it only be at the MDP?



Connecting them anywhere else besides at the main panel will cause fault current to have to pass through whatever wiring is going to the connection in order to attempt to clear it. Not a very good idea to bond the service together 'somewhere out there' in the garage.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shame his pointer is not conductive.:whistling2::no:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

People like that seriously make my head hurt:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdr said:


> People like that seriously make my head hurt:no:


He will blow up that house..:blink::laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> He will blow up that house..:blink::laughing:


Right on! Long as it's just him in it I'll shed no tears


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like thee um the HARC! fault breakers.:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## joemar4 (Oct 13, 2011)

mxslick said:


> All I can say to this one is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a joke right? It isn't possible for someone to be this dumb is it?


----------



## ren79eg (May 30, 2010)

Love that video. My comment from a year ago still shows up on YouTube ..never did get a response from 'cuda


----------

